# Ever have Heart Palpitations or Fluttery feeling while on cycle?



## TGB1987 (Sep 15, 2011)

How many of you guys have had a fluttery feeling in your heart or palpitations while on cycle?  Sometimes I will be just doing everyday shit and all of a sudden my heart will beat out of rthymn.  Freaks me out sometimes.  I will get paranoid from time to time and think man maybe I need to slow down on the gear even though I am not running much.  What are your experiences with this.  Do some compounds seem to do it more than others for you.  For me it seems like Deca causes this more often.  I am pretty sure I read a study that said Deca can mess up the rthymn of the heart.


----------



## DLEATO (Sep 15, 2011)

I have personally had palpatations from pharm grade sustanon250.
A friend of mine was in hospital overnight due to palpatation from ugl sustanon250.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 15, 2011)

I think so, also on deca. Ran ten week test cycle, 4 week pct, then 14 weeks test+deca. Just in the last few weeks I would get an occasional tightness or fluttery feeling in my chest. I wasn't sure whether my RBC count was just getting high from being on too long, or my blood pressure was up or what. Ended up dropping down to 250mg test and 100mg deca just to cruise for a bit and it went away pretty quick. I'll be keeping em muchhh shorter from now on either way


Also never really did cardio before, and have been doing alot more lately. It was definitely holding me back when it came to squat/deadlift but that experience was enough to convince me I really need to take better care of my cardiovascular system


----------



## gamma (Sep 15, 2011)

i have had them for a long time.i have even been to the doctor about them and come to find out for me its my caffeine intake . the doc couldn't find any thing with ekg ect..but i finally dialed it in with his help.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 15, 2011)

sounds like you're all fucked


----------



## swollen (Sep 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> sounds like you're all fucked



I 'bout pissed my pants when I read this, lol!

But seriously, that shit sounds scary. I've never noticed it happening to me, & hope I never do!


----------



## spark (Sep 15, 2011)

Never happened to me.  A buddy bought some blue magic deca and cyp last year.  His heart went nuts.  He ended going to the emergency room and they told him it was gas and caffeine.  Lol, so he knew it was the gear, his diet had not changed.   He quit takin the gear and was fine in about two weeks.  This is I research my gear.  I get spooked when it comes to my heart


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 15, 2011)

never had any of that, however on cycle heart beats hard, can feel it pounding in its cage! never heard of the other sorry man


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have it happen from time to time but nothing too serious.  I don't drink much caffeine so I know that is not the cause.  I have also had an EKG done a couple years back because it was getting to be a common thing.  Now it is not as often.  At the time I was going through a stressful time.  I believe it is from stress most of the time.  I try to stay on the cardio even when bulking just to keep my heart pumping.  It makes me feel better overall.  I had also considered the fact that maybe my RBCs are high but I don't think that is it.  I had this happen yesterday when I was just sitting down relaxing very subtle.  I know another guy who had them really badly and he told me it was caused  by a magnesium shortage so he began supplementing with it and they went away.  It is hard to say the cause and it seems some experience it and others don't.


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sounds like a blood panel is in order for me.


----------



## GMO (Sep 15, 2011)

I have them from time to time, on cycle or off.  A lot of people do actually, and it can be harmless.  My wife also gets them from time to time.  We have both gotten EKG's and everything was normal.  My wife even carried around a heart monitor with her for 48 hours to see if they could find anything.  They said her palpitations were normal and nothing to be concerned with.

Get that blood work done and make sure they check your cardiac enzymes.  Those will tell you if you have heart issues or not.  At your age, I doubt it is Atherosclerosis...unless you eat Mickey D's all day every day.


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 15, 2011)

GMO said:


> I have them from time to time, on cycle or off. A lot of people do actually, and it can be harmless. My wife also gets them from time to time. We have both gotten EKG's and everything was normal. My wife even carried around a heart monitor with her for 48 hours to see if they could find anything. They said her palpitations were normal and nothing to be concerned with.
> 
> Get that blood work done and make sure they check your cardiac enzymes. Those will tell you if you have heart issues or not. At your age, I doubt it is Atherosclerosis...unless you eat Mickey D's all day every day.


 
Will do I don't eat Micky D's ever so hopefully that is not an issue.  I still wonder though.  You never know what it could be. I was told before it was nothing .


----------



## Dolfan84 (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you take a pre workout containing 1-3 Dimeth? One of my training buddies complained of heart palpitations while taking C4 and jak3d


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 15, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> Do you take a pre workout containing 1-3 Dimeth? One of my training buddies complained of heart palpitations while taking C4 and jak3d


 

I've gotten a few free samples of 1-mr and jack3d, I already knew stimulants don't agree with me so I started at half dosage. Still gave me awful anxiety and my heart was beating out of control. If anything it hindered my workouts. I'll stick to dbol if I need a preworkout


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 15, 2011)

More than likely what you guys are having is PVC's (premature ventricular contractions).  It just means that your ventricles are contracting early sometimes and not in perfect rhythmn.   These are normal in most people, and can be caused by many factors.  Stress, caffeine, stimulants, being sick, or some people just get more than others.  

If it's something that just happens while on gear, I wouldn't worry about it.  As long as it comes down post cycle.  Similar to high BP while on cycle.

I do EKG's  and stare at heart rhythmns of very sick heart patients everyday.  PVC's are pretty normal, even in the healthy population.  

What you need to look out for is palpitations with a fast HR (over 100), chest pain, shortness of breath or fatigue.  This could indicate atrial fibrillation which is something serious.  I've seen young people in the ER with a-fib because of too many energy drinks.  scary shit!


----------



## FUZO (Sep 15, 2011)

They come and go all the time. Part of the game. Gear,caffiene,red bull,ephedra all of the above


----------



## hypno (Sep 15, 2011)

^^^ all good advice. 

Sometimes I get it. It can be blood pressure related. Seeing a doctor is always the best answer of course. However, a baby aspirin, as long as you are not intolerant of nsaid's, a day is what I think of right off the top of my head.


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 15, 2011)

Just yesterday in philosophy class, my heart started beating out of sync, really hard. I panicked and almost had an anxiety attack bc of it. I'm about 7 weeks into my first test cycle.  I had the same feelijg the first week of my cycle, which I attributed to being nervous, anxiety.


----------



## Bnjf (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm glad you made this thread OP. I've had heart palpitations since I was a baby. It still freaks me out and I have anxiety on top of that. Sort of works hand in hand I guess.haha. I've had ekg's, Echo cardiograms, stress tests and Holter monitors. All has been normal. I freak and was asking my Doc 10,000 questions and he seemed to get bored lol. So I guess it's no big deal. I have had Tachicardia while on Omnedren and while on cycle the last time, I would for some reason only get them at night when my body was fatigued. I never take the recommended doses that people on these boards suggest. I do light cycles and try to eat right. Makes me feel better mentally. Ive come to accept that this is just something I have to deal with. It still sucks though. I do need to do more cardio. My doc recommended this to always have my heart sort of used to sudden rate changes. I think this is solid advice for everyone.


----------



## performance1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, i started getting them in my mid 20's every cycle.  I chalked it up to anxiety, and noticed I was getting it immediately after pinning.  This concerned me because I thought I hit an artery or something.  I think my mind made it worse, since most anxiety is brought upon by worry. Idk which it was, but it was the main reason I stopped gear all together back then.  That and my stupid drug addictions.  It was strange that I used the gear because I thought it would make me stay clean at that point, didn't happen.  Those were a few long years after that.  

I guess my point is the heart palpitations, for me, seemed to stem more from anxiety than actual medical conditions.  Although I could be wrong since our friend the exercise physiologist gave us great insight.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 15, 2011)

FUZO said:


> They come and go all the time. Part of the game. Gear,caffiene,red bull,ephedra all of the above



Yeah, get them every now and then......my brother has them due to a heart murmor. Probably nothing to worry about.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 16, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I think so, also on deca. Ran ten week test cycle, 4 week pct, then 14 weeks test+deca. Just in the last few weeks I would get an occasional tightness or fluttery feeling in my chest. I wasn't sure whether my RBC count was just getting high from being on too long, or my blood pressure was up or what. Ended up dropping down to 250mg test and 100mg deca just to cruise for a bit and it went away pretty quick. I'll be keeping em muchhh shorter from now on either way
> 
> 
> Also never really did cardio before, and have been doing alot more lately. It was definitely holding me back when it came to squat/deadlift but that experience was enough to convince me I really need to take better care of my cardiovascular system


 
I get that feeling where my chest is tight and I get shortness of breath. It only lasts a split second, usually when I'm laying down in bed with my upper back and head propped up. I'm curious as what you think high RBC's would have to do with this?


----------

